# Очень тихий звук,встроенная карточка ноута Toshiba Satellite

## WebXDev

Ноут Toshiba Satellite A100-906.

Проигрываю через mpg321. Звуковые драйвера: ALSA.

Карточка:

```
# lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

Звук есть, но ОЧЕНЬ тихий. Настолько тихий, что я долбался с системой, думал, что звука нет, оказалось он есть, но настолько тихий, что если ухо не приложить к колонкам сложно что-либо услышать.

alsamixer все тублеры ессно на максимуме.

Чё ещё сделать с ним понятия не имею.. подскажите? 

В винде по умолчанию звук тоже не ахти, но гораздо громче этого. А если поставить и включить приложенные Тошибой дрова, так ваще орёт, что дискотеку можно устраивать.

А вот что в линуксе сделать бы, чтобы хотяб слышать его... Есть ли предложения?

----------

## calculator

Поиск по ключевым словам вроде (82801G тихо) много интересного дает.

Оно?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

В alsa-mixer есть куча переключателей, помнится там был один подходящий.

Это я настраивал Gentoo на Tecra A8.

----------

## WebXDev

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> В alsa-mixer есть куча переключателей, помнится там был один подходящий.
> 
> Это я настраивал Gentoo на Tecra A8.

 

Ну я в первом сообщении написал что: "alsamixer все тублеры ессно на максимуме.". Поэтому навряд ли проблема именно тут.

Добавлю ещё то, что колонки тоже аппаратно на максимуме.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *WebXDev wrote:*   

> Добавлю ещё то, что колонки тоже аппаратно на максимуме.

 

Там именно переключатели типа "галка".

----------

## WebXDev

А.. ясно. Ну это тоже навряд ли, переключать я их пробовал. А "куча" в моём случае это 4 или 5 штук всего лишь..

Хотя под карту "SBLive!" в альса-миксере у меня их штук 16.

----------

## WebXDev

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Поиск по ключевым словам вроде (82801G тихо) много интересного дает.
> 
> Оно?

 

Ты о тех драйверах, которые можно выкачать с указанных ссылок? Не, они даже не запустились. Они уже скомпилены и видимо не под мой Core2Duo  :Smile:  ("invalid module format")

Да и остальные варианты решения также успехов не принесли.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Попробуй поставить media-sound/gnome-alsamixer, там все наглядно.

----------

## WebXDev

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Попробуй поставить media-sound/gnome-alsamixer, там все наглядно.

 

Ну это по сути наглядность, а не решение проблемы?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *WebXDev wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Попробуй поставить media-sound/gnome-alsamixer, там все наглядно. 
> 
> Ну это по сути наглядность, а не решение проблемы?

 

Я недавно настраивал Toshiba Tecra A8, там аналогичная проблема решилась включением некой галочки в описанной выше софтине. Чего и тебе желаю.

Точно что это было я сейчас посмотреть не могу.

----------

## WebXDev

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *WebXDev wrote:*    *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Попробуй поставить media-sound/gnome-alsamixer, там все наглядно. 
> 
> Ну это по сути наглядность, а не решение проблемы? 
> 
> Я недавно настраивал Toshiba Tecra A8, там аналогичная проблема решилась включением некой галочки в описанной выше софтине. Чего и тебе желаю.
> ...

 

оНЯРЮБХК, ОНЙПСРХК, ОНЯВ╦КЙЮК, МН ОПНАКЕЛС РЮЙ Х МЕ ПЕЬХКН.

----------

## sypersava

вот до чегог доводит играние галками... мож отказаться от ALSA?

----------

## WebXDev

 *sypersava wrote:*   

> вот до чегог доводит играние галками... мож отказаться от ALSA?

 

 :Smile: 

у меня просто локаль в cp1251, и этот форум (кои8р) с кодировками у меня глючит страшно. Тут в заголовках жётско не прописали кодировку, автоопределение в опере не работает и иногда вот такая фигня получается.

В предыдущем своём сообщении я написал, что покрутил эти галки и толку это не дало.

А отказаться от альса в пользу чего??

----------

## WebXDev

Кстати, не упомянул я тут ещё то, что у меня снэпшот AMD64 (проц Core2Duo). Может с ним альса-драйвера хреново работают?

----------

## WebXDev

Проблема решилась откатом альса до 1.0.13. И соответственно ядра до 2.6.18.

----------

## andreyu

 *WebXDev wrote:*   

> Проблема решилась откатом альса до 1.0.13. И соответственно ядра до 2.6.18.

 

Есть решение лучше. Я делал так - http://www.ugolnik.info/?p=419

Ядро 2.6.21-gentoo-r3.

----------

